# ADA Amozonia I, Muddy Water



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Can someone help me with this here is a link over to a thread I started about it. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/59377-4t-via-aqua.html
I really need some help I am so upset
Thank You
Karen


----------

